# Why do non-furries almost always associate furries with erotic content?



## SubSonic68 (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm always confused about the fact that a lot of non-furries out there think all furries like furry porn, have a sexual interest in anthropomorphic animals, and that some... Have sex in fur suits? I've never even heard of a case of furries having sex in fur suits. Anyways, what's the big deal? I think this stereotype is ruining our reputation to outsiders and scaring them away.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Jul 1, 2016)

There was one episode of CSI that really ramped up that association I think.


----------



## SubSonic68 (Jul 1, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> There was one episode of CSI that really ramped up that association I think.


Really? In what way?


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Jul 1, 2016)

The first furry I met had a profile picture (drawn) of a dog's testicles.  How could I not assume that being a furry was a sex thing?


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 1, 2016)

Because, let's be honest, anthropomorphic porn is a definite and prominent part of furry fandom. Majority of furry sites and communities are at least erotic-friendly, most popular artists are usually "lewdy" ones, big chunk of furry artwork is porn, etc. Of course, it isn't the only thing about the fandom, and it's totally reasonable to be a furry and not indulge yourself in all this stuff (I have little to no care for animal pron, for example), but it is an inseparable part of the fandom, and since it's the dirtiest and most scandalous one, that's exactly how people without in-depth knowledge of furries will see ones.


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 1, 2016)

It's just a stereotype


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 1, 2016)

Mainly because the online Furry Fandom differs from the IRL Furry Fandom, and non-Furry's have more influential contact with the online fandom than they do the IRL.
  It also seems that the Erotic Furs are more open about being a Furry than the IRL ones.  Like the IRL ones won't openly tell people they are Furry.  They tend to keep it to conventions and within close friends, or people who show an interested in Furry's.
  My first introduction to Furry's was from Furcadia and FurAffinity.  Furcadia has its porn side, which gets visited a lot more than anything else.  FA is a big, very well-known, site for Furry's, and as @nerdbat said, most Furry drawn art is porn.
  Furry porn is so popular that a lot of the non-erotic Furry Artists draw porn commissions for a living so they can make a living off of drawing.  Doesn't mean they, personally, are into it.  
  And so anyone who becomes interested in the Fandom, who witness it online, tend to be interested because of the Furry Porn Art and think, themselves, that most to all Furry's are the Erotic Sort.  It isn't until they delve deeper that they, themselves, discover that it is more devers than that.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

Because it's the most prominent thing aside from "nuzzlez chu softwy ^w^"

Now which would you rather have? Association with porn or association with unmatched cringe?


----------



## SubSonic68 (Jul 1, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> The first furry I met had a profile picture (drawn) of a dog's testicles.  How could I not assume that being a furry was a sex thing?


Oh, wow.


----------



## SubSonic68 (Jul 1, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Because it's the most prominent thing aside from "nuzzlez chu softwy ^w^"
> 
> Now which would you rather have? Association with porn or association with unmatched cringe?


Neither, really. Never seen the snuggle lick stuff either. Is that prevalent in the roleplaying side of the fandom?


----------



## Rmania (Jul 1, 2016)

@nerdbat and @DravenDonovan couldn't have summed it up better.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

SubSonic68 said:


> Neither, really. Never seen the snuggle lick stuff either. Is that prevalent in the roleplaying side of the fandom?



Hey neither would I but that's the other very prevalent thing. Maybe it's just person experience when I was a kid but there was a fucktonne of it. Other noteable things we're known for are:

WE'RE ALL GAY
IT'S A SAUSAGE FEST
I'M A FUCKING DRAGON YOU SHITLORD AND I'LL SLIT YOUR THROAT IF YOU SAY OTHERWISE

So yeah, there's a lot of shit going against furries. It's not exactly possible to change it at this point (some of them are true such as large majority of gays and guys)


----------



## SubSonic68 (Jul 1, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Mainly because the online Furry Fandom differs from the IRL Furry Fandom, and non-Furry's have more influential contact with the online fandom than they do the IRL.
> It also seems that the Erotic Furs are more open about being a Furry than the IRL ones.  Like the IRL ones won't openly tell people they are Furry.  They tend to keep it to conventions and within close friends, or people who show an interested in Furry's.
> My first introduction to Furry's was from Furcadia and FurAffinity.  Furcadia has its porn side, which gets visited a lot more than anything else.  FA is a big, very well-known, site for Furry's, and as @nerdbat said, most Furry drawn art is porn.
> Furry porn is so popular that a lot of the non-erotic Furry Artists draw porn commissions for a living so they can make a living off of drawing.  Doesn't mean they, personally, are into it.
> And so anyone who becomes interested in the Fandom, who witness it online, tend to be interested because of the Furry Porn Art and think, themselves, that most to all Furry's are the Erotic Sort.  It isn't until they delve deeper that they, themselves, discover that it is more devers than that.


I personally do not like to look at erotic art, and therefor this isn't what got me into the fandom. Is the erotic part of the fandom really that prevalent?


----------



## SubSonic68 (Jul 1, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Hey neither would I but that's the other very prevalent thing. Maybe it's just person experience when I was a kid but there was a fucktonne of it. Other noteable things we're known for are:
> 
> WE'RE ALL GAY
> IT'S A SAUSAGE FEST
> ...


I've noticed there's a lot of gay men on here. I've seen documentations on the fandom before, where one gay furry even said that he thought the whole fandom was either gay,lesbian, or bi, which I disagree with. I'm a straight male. And, isn't a dragon considered a 'Scalie'?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

SubSonic68 said:


> I've noticed there's a lot of gay men on here. I've seen documentations on the fandom before, where one gay furry even said that he thought the whole fandom was either gay,lesbian, or bi, which I disagree with. I'm a straight male. And, isn't a dragon considered a 'Scalie'?



Oh boy mate, you _don't_ want to get into semantics with some furries.

But he is kind of right. I too am straight but numerous studies show that ~60 - 80% of the fandom (depending on where you look) is bi/gay, 20 - 35% is straight and like 5 - 10% is some made up bullshit that doesn't count for anything.

Other studies have shown that yes, at one point the fandom *WAS* full of straight dudes but as time goes on they started to like dick. I'm not even making this shit up; I've got a post on here if you want some shit to look at


----------



## SubSonic68 (Jul 1, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Oh boy mate, you _don't_ want to get into semantics with some furries.
> 
> But he is kind of right. I too am straight but numerous studies show that ~60 - 80% of the fandom (depending on where you look) is bi/gay, 20 - 35% is straight and like 5 - 10% is some made up bullshit that doesn't count for anything.
> 
> Other studies have shown that yes, at one point the fandom *WAS* full of straight dudes but as time goes on they started to like dick. I'm not even making this shit up; I've got a post on here if you want some shit to look at


Wait, so this fandom in your opinion has been turning straight men gay or bi?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

SubSonic68 said:


> Wait, so this fandom in your opinion has been turning straight men gay or bi?



According to the shit I've found, yes. From year 1 there's a fair bit of straights but after ~5 years the graph just plummets and is full of gay/bi


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 1, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Now which would you rather have? Association with porn or association with unmatched cringe?


One does not exclude the other, friendo


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 1, 2016)

It might be the fact that if you look up "furry" on google images, even with filters on, I don't even have to frucking scroll down even once to see a sexualized animal, which is just frucking depressing imo.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 1, 2016)

SubSonic68 said:


> I personally do not like to look at erotic art, and therefor this isn't what got me into the fandom. Is the erotic part of the fandom really that prevalent?


 
Unfortunately, yes.  I used to avoid FA when I was younger.  The Furry porn used to be a real turn off for me when it came to any kind of interest in Furry's.  When you hear people saying that Furry's are Sex loving freaks, and all you see in Furry art is Nudity and sexual themes, sometimes very extreme stuff, it's hard not to believe it.
I'll look at the art now, but it's for the quality of the art rather than for pleasure.  I'm an Asexual Furry, so it naturally just doesn't phase me xD
It wasn't until I actually got more interested in Furry's that I realized there was a lot more to it than, "We like to fuck a lot!"  I also realized I can relate a lot more to the real side of the Furry Fandom than the Exotic side.  
I don't were a fur suit or go to conventions, but my personality fits, so it is what it is.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> One does not exclude the other, friendo



The beauty is one is better known, broseidon


----------



## Agatha-Hart (Jul 4, 2016)

I think when you get into non-furry specific sites like tumblr, there's more erotic furry content than there is non-erotic, all the general furry content stays on furry-centric sites.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't mind the association, and I really do appreciate the erotic tones of art. I feel like it's easier to embrace "furry porn" rather than "human porn" in real life. Humans, no matter who you are, are disgusting creatures, and the nudity displayed in porn exemplifies that. You look are erotic, furry art and you have the chance to see two, perfect beings, enjoying the purest form of ecstasy.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 4, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I don't mind the association, and I really do appreciate the erotic tones of art. I feel like it's easier to embrace "furry porn" rather than "human porn" in real life. Humans, no matter who you are, are disgusting creatures, and the nudity displayed in porn exemplifies that. You look are erotic, furry art and you have the chance to see two, perfect beings, enjoying the purest form of ecstasy.



Wut, I don't know about your disgusting ass but I ain't seen no disgusting people aside from land whales. Granted they're not attractive either, but no average person is "disgusting"


----------



## MEDS (Jul 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Wut, I don't know about your disgusting ass but I ain't seen no disgusting people aside from land whales. Granted they're not attractive either, but no average person is "disgusting"


Ask anyone in medical profession or who has studied anatomy, just how beautiful the human body is. Very few of our bodily processes can even be remotely considered graceful or beautiful.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 4, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Ask anyone in medical profession or who has studied anatomy, just how beautiful the human body is. Very few of our bodily processes can even be remotely considered graceful or beautiful.



I think that can be applied to the majority of life. None of it is pretty when we learn to much about it.

"Aw look at the little lion cub- ah nah wait, nevermind, the dad killed it."


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 4, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Ask anyone in medical profession or who has studied anatomy, just how beautiful the human body is. Very few of our bodily processes can even be remotely considered graceful or beautiful.



So you're telling me watching a lion take a shit is beautiful? Bruh I ain't finna wanna know about your damn fetishes. We all shit, we all eat other living things and we *all *function the exact same

Except wolves. Fuck this skulking little shits


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Jul 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> So you're telling me watching a lion take a shit is beautiful? Bruh I ain't finna wanna know about your damn fetishes. We all shit, we all eat other living things and we *all *function the exact same
> 
> Except wolves. Fuck this skulking little shits





> *Very few of our bodily processes can even be remotely considered graceful or beautiful.*


Can't tell if sarcasm or didn't read his whole comment.


----------



## Inzoreno (Jul 4, 2016)

I could be wrong about this, but I think in one of his talks, Uncle Kage mentioned that in the early years of the fandom, when conventions were beginning to organize, some of it was promoted to some of the more hardcore fetish groups in order to grow attendance.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jul 4, 2016)

SubSonic68 said:


> I'm always confused about the fact that a lot of non-furries out there think all furries like furry porn, have a sexual interest in anthropomorphic animals, and that some... Have sex in fur suits? I've never even heard of a case of furries having sex in fur suits. Anyways, what's the big deal? I think this stereotype is ruining our reputation to outsiders and scaring them away.


what, you don't like furry porn? lol. enough people in the fandom do have a furry fetish that it drags the other 95% down (not that i care if someone does have a fur fetish). furries just running around, giving hugs and being nerds in general is not sensationalist, so people outside of the fandom tend to cling to the extreme.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 4, 2016)

Cyco-Dude said:


> what, you don't like furry porn? lol. enough people in the fandom do have a furry fetish that it drags the other 95% down (not that i care if someone does have a fur fetish). furries just running around, giving hugs and being nerds in general is not sensationalist, so people outside of the fandom tend to cling to the extreme.



I dunno, from personal experience the only furs I've met filled those extremes to the fullest extent


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 4, 2016)

I blame FA!


----------



## MEDS (Jul 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> So you're telling me watching a lion take a shit is beautiful? Bruh I ain't finna wanna know about your damn fetishes. We all shit, we all eat other living things and we *all *function the exact same
> 
> Except wolves. Fuck this skulking little shits


Um... no.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jul 5, 2016)

Because the past never goes away....


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Except wolves. Fuck this skulking little shits


Where's the lie? XD


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 5, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Where's the lie? XD



I just dislike wolves okay. I don't like those skulking cunts. Same with foxes


----------



## Astus (Jul 5, 2016)

It has to do with human psychology and the media. At one point in time the general media covered a furry convention and they got wind of people having sex in animal costumes; obviously they're gonna report that to high heaven because that's what would catch the eyes of non furs "people in animal costumes having sex" would catch anyone's eye. Regardless other tv shows caught onto this idea and used it for plots, and people began to look it up, curious and of course they got the idea that furries all love to have sex in their costumes, and passively began to generally associate it with sex... the issue not being helped that furries do have one of the highest owned content of porn than other fandoms, as well has one of the highest joining rates, especially for females, because of the sexual aspect of it.

while I personally am asexual so i don't really like all the sexual aspects of being a furry, there is nothing wrong with sex/having sex with other people... "regular" people do it all the time so there is no reason to get into a knot about all that stuff, the more furries make a big deal about it the more other people will, considering they don't know much about the fandom to begin with. if you wanna see some more cool research about furries check this out http://furscience.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Furscience-Furbook-First-5.pdf


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm surprised that a lot of furries feign naive ignorance about fursuit sex; of course some people do that. 
I get the impression that some furries pretend to be ignorant in order to 'protect our image', which is silly.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

As much as it is a stereotype being thrown around, it's unfortunately true for the most part.  Some people like sex, some don't.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 6, 2016)

Because furries always associate themselves with erotic art.  It's what the fandom is known for because it's the only reason it exists in the first place.   Well that and sweet sweet money.


----------



## Simo (Jul 6, 2016)

I think the ones that are put off by it are the sorts of people who wish they could be more open about their own sexuality, and feel a certain jealousy, which they project outward as moral judgement and condemnation. Secretly, they'd also like to fucking like rabbits, no pun intended.


----------



## SgtJennaMembrane (Jul 6, 2016)

Because there's a lot of Vore art because of natural predators eating prey, and Vore is a fetish 
Person sees a human eating a human=Thinks cannibalism 
Person that's a furry  sees an animal eating a human=Thinks of all the ways of how a person and an animal 's digestive meets will bring results and decides to make art of it, like search "JefferyDharma. Vore and chances are you might only get a little bit  of odd stuff search "Okami Vore..." And...Boom! What do you get?


----------



## SgtJennaMembrane (Jul 6, 2016)

It's just like saying that because of gothic art, all goths are Satan worshippers.


----------



## SubSonic68 (Jul 15, 2016)

SgtJennaMembrane said:


> It's just like saying that because of gothic art, all goths are Satan worshippers.


Never heard of that stereotype before.


----------



## Besharia (Jul 15, 2016)

SubSonic68 said:


> I'm always confused about the fact that a lot of non-furries out there think all furries like furry porn, have a sexual interest in anthropomorphic animals, and that some... Have sex in fur suits? I've never even heard of a case of furries having sex in fur suits. Anyways, what's the big deal? I think this stereotype is ruining our reputation to outsiders and scaring them away.



Because like anything else in life there is porn of it. Name a subculture, primary culture, interest group, etc. If you can name it I can find porn of it. Furry Fandom is no different. And because the internet is a vital medium for the exchange of information and because porn is the most prominent part of the internet chances are the first time a outsider sees a Furry online it's gonna be in a seedy part of cyberspace. Hell I find porn of things I wish I didn't... Ever see dinosaur porn?


----------



## SubSonic68 (Jul 19, 2016)

Besharia said:


> Because like anything else in life there is porn of it. Name a subculture, primary culture, interest group, etc. If you can name it I can find porn of it. Furry Fandom is no different. And because the internet is a vital medium for the exchange of information and because porn is the most prominent part of the internet chances are the first time a outsider sees a Furry online it's gonna be in a seedy part of cyberspace. Hell I find porn of things I wish I didn't... Ever see dinosaur porn?


Really? Well, I guess rule 34 really does apply to everything.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

For me the porn is just a big +.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 19, 2016)

Furs are sexy. Ill admit it.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 19, 2016)

Besharia said:


> Name a subculture, primary culture, interest group, etc. If you can name it I can find porn of it.


Then why aren't fandoms in general known for their porn? What is it about this one that makes people all sexilicious?  
I think to be a furry you kinda have to be open with yourself in the first place and that carries over to other stuff like sexuality.


----------



## Ark Celosar (Jul 19, 2016)

While I agree that furries shouldn't be automatically judged like that, It's kinda hard to deny considering just how much porn actually permeates nearly everything. I remember reading jasonafex's recent journal entry about this documentary about furries and he hated how it judged everyone with such a disgusting broad brush. And while I agree with that point... it was kinda hard not to call him a tad hypocritical considering what actually makes up the majority of his gallery.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

There are two types of furs: Those who complains about the porn, and those that endulge in it, aka make/view it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2016)

Besharia said:


> Because like anything else in life there is porn of it. Name a subculture, primary culture, interest group, etc. If you can name it I can find porn of it. Furry Fandom is no different. And because the internet is a vital medium for the exchange of information and because porn is the most prominent part of the internet chances are the first time a outsider sees a Furry online it's gonna be in a seedy part of cyberspace. Hell I find porn of things I wish I didn't... Ever see dinosaur porn?



Somebody once asked me to make dinosaur porn. I didn't because they wouldn't pay me.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 19, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Somebody once asked me to make dinosaur porn. I didn't because they wouldn't pay me.


wil u mak mah dyno-pern plz?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Somebody once asked me to make dinosaur porn. I didn't because they wouldn't pay me.


We talking normal dino porn, or anthro dino porn?


----------



## Zipline (Jul 19, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> We talking normal dino porn, or anthro dino porn?


Cartoon dinos with real dildos dressed like Sanic.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Cartoon dinos with real dildos dressed like Sanic.


....

Is the quality good?


----------



## Zipline (Jul 19, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ....
> 
> Is the quality good?


.____________.



Spoiler











 Sonic, you are going to fast!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> .____________.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao. Think I will stick to quality.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 20, 2016)

Most of my interest in Furries is PG Rated. I mean,  I grew up in the late eighties and early nineties, with tons of Anthropomorphic Heroes to attach to. Ninja Turtles, The Rescuers, Great Mouse Detective, hell, throw Sonic the Hedgehog into the mix. Not to mention my love for non-human heroes, like Godzilla, Gamera, and other Giant Monster Protagonists. So yeah... A lot of my interest is very PG rated, and comes from a much more pure time in my life.


I also order toys from Bad Dragon and can't help but save erotic art on to my portable hard drive.

People associate Furries with erotic content because it's there. It exists. And that's probably how most people are introduced to furries as a concept. Is it unfortunate that people think of it first? Of course. But let's not wave that finger of shame at erotic content.  While trying to fight an unfair perception, you are probably just going to stigmatize people who DO appreciate that content on some level.  Even if you don't personally embrace that content, accept that it has a welcome place in Furry Fandom.


----------



## Simo (Jul 20, 2016)

TMNT were my fist crush! But on an intimate level, too.

I like the fandom because it explodes the limits of sexuality, the lines, the  boundaries.

Do you like PTV?

psycic tv water - - Yahoo Search Results


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> We talking normal dino porn, or anthro dino porn?



The person who made the request didn't specify that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> The person who made the request didn't specify that.


Hence the question.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 20, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hence the question.


No no no... Hence, you get artistic freedom.


----------



## SubSonic68 (Jul 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> There are two types of furs: Those who complains about the porn, and those that endulge in it, aka make/view it.


I disagree. I think there's a third category of furs who don't give a shit about it, but won't complain.


----------



## Rin (Jul 25, 2016)

i mean, it is part of the community, and once people see that they cant see or accept the posative aspects of the community. People fear what they do not understand.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 25, 2016)

the stereotype exists because it's true to the majority of furs


----------



## AsianVanillaIcecream (Jul 26, 2016)

It's a common stereotype, and unfortunately for us, stereotypes exist for a reason.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2016)

Stereotypes are true to some extent, which is why they are used in the first place.

Just stay away from my porn and we'll get along fine.


----------



## SubSonic68 (Jul 26, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> the stereotype exists because it's true to the majority of furs


The majority?


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 26, 2016)

Its cause people by nature tend to look for the negativity in stuff. since nudity is seen as wrong outside of the bedroom or shower it's really the only thing people will look at. kinda sucks but i say screw them ill enjoy what ever the hell i want, and we all should too.


----------



## LycanTheory (Jul 26, 2016)

Jealousy... Everyone knows furries make the best porn.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 27, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Jealousy... Everyone knows furries make the best porn.


In Soviet Blusha porn makes the best furries!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 28, 2016)

SubSonic68 said:


> The majority?


#NotAllFurs


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Jealousy... Everyone knows furries make the best porn.


Of course. Furries have some of the best artists on the planet pumping out porn. And the stockpile of porn keeps getting bigger every day. 



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> #NotAllFurs


Majority, or rather, a large portion of Furries, not everyone.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 28, 2016)

I think it's just time to accept it.


----------



## LycanTheory (Aug 1, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I think it's just time to accept it.



Agreed.


----------



## Wither (Aug 1, 2016)

Most furries associate furries with erotic content.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 1, 2016)

There are furries who show a bad impression to the non-furries.
Basically there are furries who ruin our reputation. (I think I somewhat fall victim too. Just not really portraying any sexual stuff, heh.)
And yes, blame the sterotypes and how media portray us mostly "at the surface".


----------



## MEDS (Aug 1, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> There are furries who show a bad impression to the non-furries.
> Basically there are furries who ruin our reputation. (I think I somewhat fall victim too. Just not really portraying any sexual stuff, heh.)
> And yes, blame the sterotypes and how media portray us mostly "at the surface".


Ouch, that hurts. I'm sorry for ruining your reputation.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 1, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Ouch, that hurts. I'm sorry for ruining your reputation.


Ours being the furry community's as a whole.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 1, 2016)

Basically, being a furry is part of knowing what it is to be judged. They'll always judge you for being a furry. It's nobodies fault but theirs.


----------



## SubSonic68 (Aug 1, 2016)

Wither said:


> Most furries associate furries with erotic content.


I legit never noticed that. I knew some do.


MEDS said:


> I think it's just time to accept it.


I don't not accept it.


----------



## SubSonic68 (Aug 1, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> There are furries who show a bad impression to the non-furries.
> Basically there are furries who ruin our reputation. (I think I somewhat fall victim too. Just not really portraying any sexual stuff, heh.)
> And yes, blame the sterotypes and how media portray us mostly "at the surface".


I've lost some friends because of that stereotype.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 2, 2016)

They associate furry with erotic content for the same reason why some people associate homosexuality with gay pride parades. It's the loudest, most visible thing out there, and it's flaunted, much to the chagrin of others.


----------



## sho-shonojo (Aug 2, 2016)

I think it really depends on where you actually get a glimpse of the furry community first.

The only real look at anything that could be close to the furry community would be teens calling themselves by animal pronouns on tumblr and people wearing fursuits at anime conventions. So, I didn't really associate it with erotic content all that much.

But I think "normal" society likes to associate anything that they don't like with sex. Avenger fanartists have had their BL fanarts flashed on television to make the actors uncomfortable, priests are stereotyped as child molesters by people who don't like them, Otaku in Japan are stereotyped as fat nerds who jack off to their pillows.

If you're not liked by the majority, sex seems to be the easiest way to dirty your reputation. Don't know why though. We're all here because your parents got busy one night. No need to be ashamed by it.


----------



## Simo (Aug 2, 2016)

Why do non-furries almost always associate furries with erotic content?

I'd say one main reason is that they're jealous of being able to be as free, or else, they're not gettin' any, and are sexually frustrated. Or, they just have a lot of guilt and hang-ups they like to project outwards, onto others.

Personally, I've never let what non-furries, or even furries think of my sexual inclinations bother me; it's my life to live and be happy with, and I'm not in this world to live up to their expectations, nor are they in it to live up to mine.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 2, 2016)

I dunno, bruh. It just drives me closer and closer to the cliff that is the edge of my sanity. And it's getting pretty close.


----------



## Amnixeya (Aug 2, 2016)

Honestly it's probably associated with the art aspect, pornographic content tends to be more well known then normal art after all, IV been looking for someone who could help me with my Sona and it's been hell


----------



## modfox (Aug 3, 2016)

i wish we can file a lawsuit on the csi creators
seriously i wish we can. i am sick of the stereotypes because it is not who we are!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 3, 2016)

ParamountYak said:


> Most of my interest in Furries is PG Rated. I mean,  I grew up in the late eighties and early nineties, with tons of Anthropomorphic Heroes to attach to. Ninja Turtles, The Rescuers, Great Mouse Detective, hell, throw Sonic the Hedgehog into the mix. Not to mention my love for non-human heroes, like Godzilla, Gamera, and other Giant Monster Protagonists. So yeah... A lot of my interest is very PG rated, and comes from a much more pure time in my life.
> 
> 
> I also order toys from Bad Dragon and can't help but save erotic art on to my portable hard drive.
> ...



Godjirra ripped off Pulgasari. How can you support such a thing?


----------



## Zeitzbach (Aug 3, 2016)

Furries are shown to be thirsty degenerates like how people that like weeaboo loli contents are all pedophiles.
Muslims are all terrorists and mexicans are all illegal immigrants.

Care less about the stereotype. 
Everyone is always judged. 
Furries aren't special targets. 

It's just that people love to ignore when something good happens and focus too much about bad stuffs that can be applied to them even if such way of thinking were there ages before they decided to take on that very line of interest.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 3, 2016)

Zeitzbach said:


> Furries are shown to be thirsty degenerates like how people that like weeaboo loli contents are all pedophiles.
> Muslims are all terrorists and mexicans are all illegal immigrants.
> 
> Care less about the stereotype.
> ...



Well to be fair majority of furries ARE weeaboo degenerates


----------



## Zipline (Aug 3, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Well to be fair majority of furries ARE weeaboo degenerates


I am only a weeaboo for angry spacemen. Oh my... *scoots closer* lick me


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 3, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I am only a weeaboo for angry spacemen. Oh my... *scoots closer* lick me



BAD TOUCH


----------



## Zipline (Aug 3, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> BAD TOUCH


That wasn't a no. *follows him home and scratches on his door for most of the night* Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettt mmeeeee


----------



## SubSonic68 (Aug 3, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Well to be fair majority of furries ARE weeaboo degenerates



Oh no!


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 3, 2016)

modfox said:


> i wish we can file a lawsuit on the csi creators
> seriously i wish we can. i am sick of the stereotypes because it is not who we are!


What's a cis?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> What's a cis?


CSI, not cis. As for the question itself: I wonder that myself as well, now that I think of it.

CSI = Crime Scene Investigation. It's a series that runs on TV with several spin-offs. 

Basically they made Furries out to be this cult of reeeeally being into animals, fucking in fursuits, etc.

Personally I found the episode funny, as it does in no way depict Furries in real life on how/what they are. Whoever takes series like this to genuinely depict anything of what it actually is is a moron.


----------



## modfox (Aug 4, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> What's a cis?


was it csi or some other show idk
a show that mde furries look bad in episode


----------



## Zeitzbach (Aug 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Well to be fair majority of furries ARE weeaboo degenerates



Can't blame them. Them japs design all the cooler looking furries char.


----------



## Slade Foxii (Aug 8, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> There was one episode of CSI that really ramped up that association I think.


Oh yes. That was interesting.


----------



## Slade Foxii (Aug 8, 2016)

Honestly, the human mind tends to remember the bad more than the good. So, that probably plays into it. And of course the mainstream media, jeez. Don't even want to go there.


----------



## yurguardianangel (Aug 8, 2016)

Well I don't, unless your talking about diaperfurs or babyfurs.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> CSI, not cis. As for the question itself: I wonder that myself as well, now that I think of it.
> 
> CSI = Crime Scene Investigation. It's a series that runs on TV with several spin-offs.
> 
> ...



You're just covering up for those cis straight white male patriarchal  lies!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 8, 2016)

Looked up furries on Google Images......I didn't even have to scroll down once to find a picture of two people in their fursuits in a sex position. Plus I saw some vore shit or whatever.
That might be one reason why non-furries think furries are just a bunch of sex maniacs.


----------



## Rigby (Aug 8, 2016)

yurguardianangel said:


> Well I don't, unless your talking about diaperfurs or babyfurs.


Wow. Rude.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 8, 2016)

Rigby said:


> Wow. Rude.


How is that rude?


----------



## ScentedBones (Aug 8, 2016)

6 pages worth of replies to a question that has an obvious answer, hot diggity!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 8, 2016)

ScentedBones said:


> 6 pages worth of replies to a question that has an obvious answer, hot diggity!


Welcome to Auschwitz


----------



## Rigby (Aug 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> How is that rude?


I know, I ask myself the same thing. How? How can they say such thing?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 8, 2016)

Rigby said:


> I know, I ask myself the same thing. How? How can they say such thing?


Seriously though, how the fuck was that rude?


----------



## Protonite (Aug 8, 2016)

Because there's a lot of it.


----------



## Rigby (Aug 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Seriously though, how the fuck was that rude?


to quote the late great Louis Armstrong, "man, if you have to ask what rude is, you'll never know"


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 8, 2016)

Rigby said:


> to quote the late great Louis Armstrong, "man, if you have to ask what rude is, you'll never know"


Or maybe you're just being oversensitive, but whatever.


----------



## SubSonic68 (Aug 8, 2016)

ScentedBones said:


> 6 pages worth of replies to a question that has an obvious answer, hot diggity!


Never thought it'd escalate to this level.


----------



## SubSonic68 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> CSI, not cis. As for the question itself: I wonder that myself as well, now that I think of it.
> 
> CSI = Crime Scene Investigation. It's a series that runs on TV with several spin-offs.
> 
> ...


I find fucking in fur suits disgusting and weird.


----------

